# Cultural Activities



## RLV (May 31, 2016)

In Baguio City – where/how may one see or hear performances of classical music, operas, choral music, good church choirs, jazz, Dixieland, martial music, etc.?

A few years ago, while working in downtown LA, a large church nearby had noontime concerts on their great pipe organ; is anything like that available here?

This is considered a city of universities; how about symphony orchestra concerts, plays, lectures, etc.?

I do not have a car and do not plan to get one (though I might buy a motorcycle). I always have been a very aggressive car and motorcycle driver, but I don’t believe I wish to participate here! I don’t use jeepneys, but taxis are OK – when you can get one (of the 10,000 here). Given that they apparently shut down at 8:00 PM, how does one deal with evening attendance at concerts – or even eating out? I’d like to do some night photography at (I think it’s) the Café in the Sky – some month when the sky is clear! Don’t get me wrong, though, as I love the foggy, cloudy weather; it’s just that if you can’t look down and see the city, it’s pretty hard to photograph it from the mountain top!

Also, I coach girls high school basketball – is there any chance for that here? I’ve been told that the high schools here don’t have league play. I’m used to a season of 20 to 30 games, dependent upon tournaments and how far the team goes into the postseason play toward a division, state or national championship. (In 2012, we (Phoenix St. Mary’s High School) were Girls High School Basketball National Champions!)

I’d really appreciate answers to the questions I’ve posed, as I wish to add the mentioned activities to sightseeing/photography around the area.

Thanks, Loren – now a resident of Baguio City


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Does karaoke count, I think you are in the wrong country for anything that sophisticated. You should find plenty of boys basketball, I'm not sure about girls. All my nieces where into majorettes.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

SLU holds regular concerts and theatre. I don't know how you can check their schedule but I guess you can just show up (at the main campus) and ask around. They have a museum there as well.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

RLV... you might want to rethink transportation costs they do add up and like you said things shut down after 8pm especially tricycle drivers. I too was an aggressive driver many years ago but living in Guam fixed me of that nonsense, best to get a car or truck it would be safer than a motorcycle and you could find a used with for about the price of a new motorcycle, but I'd spend a little more and get one that's in better shape.

Best to slow down and enjoy the ride and when the aggressive drivers inch up to your back end, just stick on the blinker and pull over let them pass it's not worth it, it's our time to relax and enjoy life leave the aggressive stressful and competitive people to stress themselves out, most of these drivers are just that drivers they don't own the vehicle so they don't care if they beat on it.


----------

